# /sdcard suddenly appears as a file



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I just had something a bit disturbing happen and I am hoping someone can help me out real quick. I just plugged my phone into the computer, pushed a file to the sdcard and then unplugged it. When I opened Root Explorer, it didn't default to my sdcard as usual so I opened the built in file manager and it found the card just fine. I checked the /mnt folder and sure enough the sdcard appears in there. /sdcard has always shown in my root directory and has done so up until now. Now, instead of a /sdcard folder, I see a file in the root directory named sdcard. I fear the location change could cause issues (the least of which is tweaking out my OCD). Can anyone tell me why this happened or what to do to fix it?[/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Further details:[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I didn't do anything out of the ordinary. USB Debugging is enabled, I left the phone in charge only mode, I ran the command "adb push C:\directory\file /sdcard" and it appeared to be successful, I unplugged it without using the "eject" function on the computer. I've done this many many times before and this has never happened to me. I have a Droid X and am running Wizard0f0's MIUI build. Again, none of my steps vary from what I've done before. The computer is the same, the drivers are the same, the location of adb is the same, etc.[/background]


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Disregard this... I shutdown my phone, pulled the card, started it up, shut back down, put the card back in and started it again: everything is fine now. Not sure whether pulling the card or simply rebooting was the fix.


----------

